# Fast Forward Effect on QuickTime



## Agafed (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi.

I'm not a Mac User, but I have QuickTime Pro 7.6 for Windows. I'm editing some videos and I want that some seconds of a video are shown with the "Fast Forward Effect".

I checked on google and I found the way to do it using iMovie, but as a Windows user, I don't have that program.

So if somebody knows how to do this, using QuickTime I would appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't believe that QuickTime can do it, it's a effect that is part of iMovie, independent of QuickTIme.


----------



## Agafed (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, thanks for answering! 

On QuickTime I can WATCH a video 2x and 3x times faster, but I didn't find a way of saving it with the "fast forward" applied.

Someone has other ideas or comments?

Thanks...


----------

